# Hirai unimpressed with 3DS



## fgghjjkll (Jun 20, 2010)

As expected, Sony's boss Kaz Hirai is nowhere near impressed with Nintendo's new handheld, the 3DS. It's too high maintenance for him, he says. 

Talking with FT, Hirai expressed his opinion that bringing that particular technology to a handheld is ill-suited.Not to mention, there are a whole array of issues pertaining to the development of 3D handheld displays itself.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> "We want to make sure we get it right as opposed to being there first and - with portables - ther's still a lot of tweaking that needs to happen from a research and development perspectie,"he said.
> 
> QUOTE"We've looked at a lot of the current technologies available and all of them have an issue of perception where you have to hold the console in exactly the right place to get the 3D effect and it's a bit of a challenge to maintain that 3D perspective."



Sounds like he's just hating on it, though. What do you think? Does he have a point regarding those little humps along the 3D handheld development?

Source
/me slaps Sony around a bit with a large trout
Just because Nintendo's E3 was hell better than yours...


----------



## rauthelegendary (Jun 20, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Sony's boss



'Nuff said.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 20, 2010)

Did Sony develop any software for the 3DS?
No? Then they need to shut their mouths.

The 3d effect is just the draw, kind of like R.O.B. for the NES. Behind the gimmick you've got a powerful system with lots of new technology available, with a promising selection of launch titles.


----------



## spinal_cord (Jun 20, 2010)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PSPGo = fail, it appears that Sony can neither do it first nor right.


----------



## Snorlax (Jun 20, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Did Sony develop any software for the 3DS?
> No? Then they need to shut their mouths.
> 
> The 3d effect is just the draw, kind of like R.O.B. for the NES. Behind the gimmick you've got a powerful system with lots of new technology available, with a promising selection of launch titles.


Precisely. There's still some great specs which are ready to be toiled with.


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 20, 2010)

Aaaaaaaaaand it all started because Nintendo backstabbed Sony in the back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sony, you stupid b*st*rd


----------



## nutella (Jun 20, 2010)

Let's put this in Google translate:

"We want to wait and see how Nintendo innovates first so that we can do the exact same thing, but not nearly as well executed."

"We've looked at the current technology, and our conclusion was that we must make excuses in order to not look stupid."

As you can see, he makes a good point"


----------



## Veho (Jun 20, 2010)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> It's a hand held system, almost everyone is going to hold it in about the same position anyway, about 1 foot in front of your face.


And you aren't allowed to tilt it. So you can't use the tilt sensor.


----------



## Raika (Jun 20, 2010)

Duh, everyone knows that he's just being biased. And people won't just buy the 3DS for the 3D effect, the shitloads of AWESOME games for the 3DS already warrants a buy from most people, so STFU Sony, you're just jealous that your E3 was nothing compared to Nintendo's. Miyamoto is unimpressed with your penis-like Wiimote rippoff.


----------



## Orc (Jun 20, 2010)

Show this to Kaz Hirai:






Spoiler: It's...


----------



## Theraima (Jun 20, 2010)

Oh come on Sony, you havent got anything better to do? like developing something? No then.

He just doesnt like it cuz its not made by him


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 20, 2010)

@Kaz:




_(Click it!)_

Also, nice one, Orc!


----------



## granville (Jun 20, 2010)

It's funny how Sony bashes all the competition and when it turns out to be amazingly popular and profitable, they rip it off, then pretend it's better than the competition. Just you wait, if 3DS becomes amazingly popular (which there's no reason it shouldn't), they'll just steal the tech for themselves and market it as "better".

I love the PS1 and PS2, but seriously, i give absolutely no praise to Sony the company. They're serious jackasses, the holy grail of facepalms. And if it makes me a fanboy to hate on a hypocritical, hating, devious company, then that's a title i'll proudly wear.


----------



## exangel (Jun 20, 2010)

granville said:
			
		

> I love the PS1 and PS2, but seriously, i give absolutely no praise to Sony the company. They're serious jackasses, the holy grail of facepalms. And if it makes me a fanboy to hate on a hypocritical, hating, devious company, then that's a title i'll proudly wear.



I wholeheartedly agree.  Maddox has an opinion on this too.  I have to say, a company that destroys one of their vendors (Lik-Sang!) for giving them more business when they are already reporting losses, has totally got their heads up their ass and infatuated with the smell.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2010)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> As expected, Sony's boss Kaz Hirai is nowhere near impressed with Nintendo's new handheld, the 3DS. It's too high maintenance for him, he says.
> 
> Talking with FT, Hirai expressed his opinion that bringing that particular technology to a handheld is ill-suited.Not to mention, there are a whole array of issues pertaining to the development of 3D handheld displays itself.
> 
> ...


Kaz Hirai sucks. Just cos' his PSPgo was a flop, it doesn't mean that he can judge anyone else, especially Nintendo


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2010)

I think he might be misquoted on this and he was more like:

"I'm so secretly impressed by this, but I have to keep my admiration up in wraps so I can develop a 3D PSP in secret for 3 years and show it off at E3 2013!"


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2010)

yeah. i like where you're going with the "Hey i'm phony and I STEAL every idea Nintendo churns out!


----------



## XtremeCore (Jun 20, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> "We've looked at a lot of the current technologies available and all of them have an issue of perception where you have to hold the console in exactly the right place to get the 3D effect and it's a bit of a challenge to maintain that 3D perspective."
> 
> 2 years later @ E3 2012,
> 
> ...



*Stunned*
*Slaps*


----------



## spinal_cord (Jun 20, 2010)

Sony - 2006: "With the DS, it's fair to say that Nintendo stepped out of the technical race and went for a feature differentiation with the touch screen. But I fear that it won't have a lasting impact beyond that of a gimmick - so the long-lasting appeal of the platform is at peril as a direct result of that."


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 20, 2010)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> Sony - 2006: "With the DS, it's fair to say that Nintendo stepped out of the technical race and went for a feature differentiation with the touch screen. But I fear that it won't have a lasting impact beyond that of a gimmick - so the long-lasting appeal of the platform is at peril as a direct result of that."


Difference here is that the 3DS doesn't just have a limited technical specification and some gimmicky looking touch screen stuff but it has some serious hardware behind it. THe 3D effect can be turned off and the console looks amazing still! Better than the PSP if current screenshots are to be believed and the same quality can be kept in full games.
Sony are doing what can be expected but they're still talking out their arse.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 20, 2010)

XtremeCore said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can see something like that happening


----------



## Devin (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## spinal_cord (Jun 20, 2010)

Sony - 2006 said:
			
		

> With the DS, it's fair to say that Nintendo stepped out of the technical race and went for a feature differentiation with the touch screen. But I fear that *it won't have a lasting impact beyond that of a gimmick - so the long-lasting appeal of the platform is at peril as a direct result of that.*



My point was, Sony has said that the past few innovations my Nintendo have been crap, then they have been proven wrong. I am reasonably sure that this will happen again. No doubt in 2014 when the 3DS is the highest selling handheld ever, the new PSPGo3D will be announced.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jun 20, 2010)

RoxasIsSora said:
			
		

>


*Miyamoto seeing the PSPGo for the first time...*


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 20, 2010)

Wii motion controls a gimmick, say Sony, followed a few years later by the Playstation Move.

Touch screens a gimmick, will never catch on, say Sony.  PSP2 almost certain to feature touch screen.

3D handheld gaming a gimmick, say Sony.  How long before they're playing catch up on this as well?

Also, Sony lecturing Nintendo on how to make a handheld system have long lasting appeal.  Yeah, good luck with that.  How are those UMD games and films selling?


----------



## Elritha (Jun 20, 2010)

Of course Sony would say anything to put the 3DS down. They have nothing new to compete against it and are falling behind. Until they bring out their own 3D handheld.


----------



## Gwaith (Jun 20, 2010)

Come on, what did you expect from the boss of a competing enterprise? 

Should he say: "Wow the 3DS blew my mind and our E3 conference sucked ass + we have nothing up our sleeves!"

He has to trash talk to make nintendo look bad, it's more or less part of his job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## KevInChester (Jun 20, 2010)

Hit the Weak Spot for Massive Damage!
Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiidge Racer

Real time changing of weapons.  

Sony PR fail time and time again.


----------



## Saddamsdevil (Jun 20, 2010)

I believe sony was in fact boasting about being the only one in the market who would "provide a serious gaming experience using real 3d" (with glasses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Might have misquoted that, but sony, well done, you made yourself look like a BIGGER asshat. 

I hope the game developers pull a rockstar on Sony and start developing for other gaming systems.. you know... GOOD ones.


----------



## Fishaman P (Jun 20, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> spinal_cord said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Untrue.  Several people at the E3 have said that pretty much any way you tilt the 3DS, you can still see the 3D just fine.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 20, 2010)

Why do they still bother saying bad stuff about Nintendo's newest products? Everything Nintendo produces becomes popular, Sony steals the technology, marks theirs as being better, and tries to profit a little from it. They have never been right about anything they say about one of their rival companies, and just _try_ mocking them all in the vain hope someone won't buy said product, just because THEY say it's bad...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 20, 2010)

rauthelegendary said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep that's a good enough reason to get the bullshit detector out...checking readings now OMG


----------



## jonesman99 (Jun 20, 2010)

I must say that after watching the All 3 Major Conferences (M$, Nintendo, and Sony) unbiased, Nintendo REALLY stood out. They didnt center their conference around one simple thing, but rather talked about every thing that was going on. M$ and Sony either just talked about Natal or Move pretty much the entire time.

But M$ in my book did come out ahead of Sony, not only because Kinect may one-up EyeToy and may be better supported than such, but also they didn't bash the other companies and what they were going to present. 

Nintendo talked about their new games as well as their new console, as well as demos, with class, dignity, stats and self-humor. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At the end of the day, haters are gonna hate, and then speculate on what the others make and then imitate.


----------



## Mr.Positive (Jun 20, 2010)

Everytime Sony talks shit about Nintendo, they end up being horribly wrong. And then they up using Nintendo's ideas. And then claim their version is completely different.

Seriously, how many more times is this going to happen?


----------



## GentleFist (Jun 20, 2010)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> It's a hand held system, almost everyone is going to hold it in about the same position anyway, about 1 foot in front of your face. It's not like a TV where you're going to be spread around a room at different angles. I would say that a hand held is the perfect system to do 3D on.
> 
> doesn't it have a gyro sensor?
> 
> ...



do you expect a companys boss to say that the product of another company is better than their own?
when they are asked about what they think about this product and that product they have to defend themselves somehow~


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 20, 2010)

All I really have to say about this thread....


----------



## XtremeCore (Jun 20, 2010)

Mr.Positive said:
			
		

> Everytime Sony talks shit about Nintendo, they end up being horribly wrong. And then they up using Nintendo's ideas. And then claim their version is completely different.
> 
> Seriously, how many more times is this going to happen?



This happens all the time, and you shouldn't be surprised about it. After all, Nintendo and Sony are true rivals. If not Nintendo, Sony PlayStation won't exist. However, if Nintendo's plan with Sony didn't fall apart, I doubt Sony would bear so much hatred on Nintendo. Industries are going personal nowadays. 

In years to come, Sony would probably say they'd patent Nintendo's 3D tech LONG BEFORE 3DS was annouced and claim it as theirs ... like how they do with Move. But who believes ... seriously?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2010)

Well, regardless of who's innovating first with the 3DS stereoscopic 3D; it's the presentation (which we've seen) and the eventual *execution* that matters now.  I personally agree with Hirai's "High Maintenance" stance at the moment, because the E3 3DS was and still is a prototype, the mainstream model is still a ways off.  Eventually, as Hirai, implicitly suggests it shouldn't matter how you hold the handheld.  If Nintendo can make the transition to correct this flaw, then I have no doubt that this will become the most successful handheld, regardless of whether sony tries to market it's own device.


----------



## zuron7 (Jun 20, 2010)

Sony are just jealous that they just can't seem to beat Nintendo.
They copied the Wii and now I'm definite they will plan to copy the 3DS.
Sony is nothing but a china.


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 20, 2010)

It's possible Hirai is right.

However he's forgotting the 3D screen can be turned off. Also because the games themselves are coded for 3D, there's nothing stopping Nintendo replacing the screen with something better when that comes along.

Sharp released a 3D monitor in 2004 using the same technology. The Technology is mature.

Sony are also making a massive deal out of 3D on the PS3, even though it can't really do it decently as it has to halve the resolution. Make your mind up Sony, and you can be guarenteed 3D on the NDS will be better than on the PS3.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jun 20, 2010)

rauthelegendary said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



QFT

Yeah, Nintendo's competitor unimpressed by the competition's hardware. That response was totally unexpected.


----------



## jhjsaat (Jun 20, 2010)

The same thing with motion controls, Microsoft did try do something "else" with there no controller at all! (not sure what I think of the final product it does look kinda wii 2004 with no Mario!). But Sony go for the 1 on 1 copy ....


----------



## Seraph (Jun 20, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Did Sony develop any software for the 3DS?
> No? Then they need to shut their mouths.
> 
> The 3d effect is just the draw, kind of like R.O.B. for the NES. Behind the gimmick you've got a powerful system with lots of new technology available, with a promising selection of launch titles.


Exactly this.  Most people following the 3DS online haven't even seen the 3D feature yet they still want the system.  I can honestly say I don't really care for the 3D(I haven't even seen any of the current movies in 3D) but it will be cool to see some effects in 3D on a handheld for the first time.

But maybe Hirai was mostly just talking about the 3D feature and not the handheld as a whole?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 20, 2010)

GentleFist said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You seem to misunderstand the process of 'defending'. It doesn't mean: directly attacking the other company by saying all their products suck. It means that they should say something like: "that idea will most likely not be very good" or "the world is not ready for this yet".


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jun 20, 2010)

It would be a hell of a lot easier to respect Sony if their response to their competitors products was more along the lines of "well, that's cool; but [insert plan] is how we think our customers want us to make games for the time being, so this is what we're going to do... ...".

But attacking the products?  Damn, Sony.  Not that it wasn't unexpected given their history, but why don't they ever learn?


----------



## corr0126 (Jun 20, 2010)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> Did anyone watch Sony's E3 media briefing?
> That fat guy kept ripping into Nintendo.
> I don't understand why a company that isn't actually doing very well in the gaming world at the moment keep dissing the company that's doing best.


that 'fat guy" jack tretton was funny, but every game journalist said the same thing as kaz hirai, maybe the big N is tweaking the crap out of the 3ds to make to make better then what was shown at e3 who knows


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jun 20, 2010)

One year, and we have PSP3D


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jun 20, 2010)

Jack Tretton has had his own BS quotes over the years, including:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> If you can find a PS3 anywhere in North America that's been on shelves for more than five minutes, I'll give you 1200 bucks for it.



He's the stupidest of the bunch, the fat bastard.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jun 20, 2010)

There's no way he can be trusted. Even if he did like the 3DS a shit-load he can't say it.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 20, 2010)

well there was shortage problems in the US that much I do know


----------



## Devin (Jun 20, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> Jack Tretton has had his own BS quotes over the years, including:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whats his email? He owes me $1,200's. I want it in 1 dollar bills.


----------



## Daizu (Jun 20, 2010)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> /me slaps Sony around a bit with a large trout
> Just because Nintendo's E3 was hell better than yours...



Bump.


----------



## Juanmatron (Jun 20, 2010)

In summary:

- Nintendo strikes back for the 3D on his third attempt.
- Sony, which is deeply involved in this technology, wants money.
- Let´s Nintendo let people "WHOA" to fall in love with this technology.
- Sony continues to release simulated 3D games (nothing comparable to the quality of real 3D) for people, fascinated with 3DS, buy your Sony Bravia and 3D titles.
- Then, in the E32011. they show PSP2 with 3D, Full HD and Cell with 4 cores.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 20, 2010)

Juanmatron said:
			
		

> - Then, in the E32011. they show PSP2 with 3D, Full HD and Cell with 4 cores.



Yeah, because the population needs 4 cores (or 7 in the PS3's case) to run multiple programs on a "gaming" system. Seriously, if anything, Sony is the one just "throwing out" technology because it is there, not Nintendo. Remember 1st generation PS3 games? They could only utilize 1-2 of the 7 cores because no one knew how to work with them. That number has increased obviously since then, but even now they can't take advantage of all of them. If the PS3 was so vastly superior, then how can there be so many of the same titles also running on the XBox 360?

At least Nintendo uses technology that can be utilized as soon as it is released.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jun 20, 2010)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> Juanmatron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some of it has to do with the SDKs they give to developers.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 20, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly why I said Sony is the one "throwing out" technology.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 20, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> Jack Tretton has had his own BS quotes over the years, including:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If he really meant that, and I had known beforehand, I would be a billionaire by now!


----------



## Veho (Jun 20, 2010)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> Yeah, because the population needs 4 cores (or 7 in the PS3's case) to run *multiple programs* on a "gaming" system.
> No, they need it to run multiple tasks within the same program (or game, in this case).
> 
> 
> ...



Tycho and Gabe of Penny Arcade took him up on his word, but he backed out of it. Surprise surprise


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 20, 2010)

exangel said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Imo if it wasn't for Lik Sang, the PS1 and PS2 would have sold half as many units as they did in the end. Not to mention the PS2 had hardware defects right from the get go.


----------



## Psyfira (Jun 20, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> spinal_cord said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm, I hadn't thought of that but that's a very good point. Before E3 I remember a thread where we were worried about the distance you can get from the screen before losing the effect as well. I'm definitely going to wait for reviews of some real games before making a call on whether this is a good idea or not. Maybe Sony have been working on it for handhelds and have had trouble with it, it sounds like Nintendo may have accepted some flaws in the technology that Sony won't but if that doesn't bother the customer base then good on Nintendo for giving it a try.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 20, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha, and to think someone should actually learn from their mistakes instead of making them again and again and again and again and again...







And again.

(Whoever gets the reference gets $1200! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 20, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sony CEO Howard Stringer, 2006: "The price of the PS3 is high, but you're paying for potential. Obviously, it's a higher-risk strategy as all new inventions are. But if the PS3 lives up to its total potential, then I don't think anyone will be worried about Nintendo or Xbox's cheaper price."


They wanted people to take the risk of paying a lot because of the "potential" that the PS3 had. We all know there is plenty of untapped potential in the PS3, even now, but judging by titles being released, either the developers are lazy and don't want to make separate, exclusive PS3-enhanced titles, or Sony still hasn't figured out how to tap into the PS3's potential to offer advantages to it's developers. There has yet to be any major improvement over what the XBox 360 is capable of, even 4 years after this statement was made, which is why there are plenty of newer titles that are developed for both systems with very little difference between them, if any. As it is right now, the XBox 360 / PS3 comparison is like the GC / Xbox comparison of the last generation. Both offer great capabilities, but the XBox disks could hold more data for more detail, but no real advantages over gameplay, and that tells me that the PS3 won't be "future-proof" unless they make a large leap soon that sends the PS3 into turbo mode. Sure, the PS3 can now output "3D", but from others have said, doing that at half the frame rate is not exactly my idea of pushing the system.


----------



## mkoo (Jun 20, 2010)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> Juanmatron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cell does not have 7 cores. It has a single core and some 'Synergistic Processing Elements'  on it. It's not like multicore computer.
Speaking of computer I'm quite certain my [email protected] ghz is faster than ps3. Let alone core i7.
But as Reggie said, it's the gameplay matters not technology.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 20, 2010)

We shouldn't expect anything less from Sony's head boss, the man is a tool who couldn't see innovation if it bitch slapped him in the face. The 3DS will be expensive there is no doubt, but that price will drop, all hardware starts out expensive but soon becomes a standard and more affordable. The 3DS is offering things new to mobile gaming, just like the Wii introduced a new approach to gaming as well, Sony has never had an ounce of creativity from anyone within the company to produce their own unique hardware, the PS3 Move is a blatant example of this. Sony and Microsoft both figure their new technology will extend the life of their systems but in reality it won't. They are options, not mandatory requirements for developers which can give Nintendo a big advantage with their next home console, they can compete with the big boys hardware wise while Sony and MS try to play catch up with their half assed motion controls, which Nintendo will no doubt improve next generation.


----------



## Centrix (Jun 20, 2010)

This is just like Sony, to get into a tissy just because Big N torn them a new one, Again. Deal with it Sony, you let Nintendo walk all over your Nut sack, knowingly that Nintendo was planning on showing there next-gen hand held.


----------



## Delta517 (Jun 20, 2010)

Of course he has to say he's not impressed. It would be weird if he said he was impressed and might going to buy one.


----------



## Westside (Jun 20, 2010)

I don't know... in the recent years, everytime when Nintendo does something innovative, (Wii, DS) it gets bashed first and then turns out to be extremely successful.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jun 20, 2010)

So true with Sony's and Nintendo's motion control war.
1. Wii remote and Six Axis controller announced
2. Six Axis fails. Switches to Dualshock 3(With built in six axis) or whatever it's called.
3. No one uses the six axis feature anyways
4. Playstation Move announced. OMG. [sarcasm]This looks NOTHING like the Wii Remote[/sarcasm]
5. Perhaps it wn't fail as bad as it places some emphasis on motion gaming. Thanks Nintendo for that.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 20, 2010)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> So true with Sony's and Nintendo's motion control war.
> 1. Wii remote and Six Axis controller announced
> 2. Six Axis fails. Switches to Dualshock 3(With built in six axis) or whatever it's called.
> 3. No one uses the six axis feature anyways
> ...


Unfortunately you are wrong on #3, a lot of games use it for something or other, just it's not used all that heavily, not to mention it is a very limited control function.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 21, 2010)

mkoo said:
			
		

> Cell does not have 7 cores. It has a single core and some 'Synergistic Processing Elements'  on it. It's not like multicore computer.



Thank you for correcting me. I assumed it was multi-core, but there are multiple processors on the same chip, as the SPUs are much like a cross between a simple CPU design and a digital signal processor.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jun 21, 2010)

Of course he would bash it! For PS3 to be 3D you need 3D glasses and a 3D television, that's pretty damn pricey.


----------



## monkat (Jun 21, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> Of course he would bash it! For PS3 to be 3D you need 3D glasses and a 3D television, that's pretty damn pricey.



So is the 3DS, evidently xD!

(Although I get your point, just being cheeky. The 3DS also doesn't sacrifice graphical quality...well...it does...but y'know what I mean)


----------



## XtremeCore (Jun 21, 2010)

Psyfira said:
			
		

> Veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was thinking whether it's possible for hardware to control hardware. Accelerometer + Gyroscope doesn't have to only work for software, but why not hardware? Like perhaps when I title 40 degrees to the right, the 3D screen (which I assume is parallel barrier) will automatically adjust to the 40 degrees position so that the 3D effect wont be off. 

It's possible isn't it?


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 21, 2010)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> So true with Sony's and Nintendo's motion control war.
> 1. Wii remote and Six Axis controller announced
> 2. Six Axis fails. Switches to Dualshock 3(With built in six axis) or whatever it's called.
> 3. No one uses the six axis feature anyways


1) it was an alternative since they lost the vibration feature (legal issues and whatnot)
2) no one said it failed, they settled out of court and brought it back in time for MGS4
3) alot of games used it from resistance, ratchet and clank, and mgs4, however lately there is not alot of games using it


----------



## 23qwerty (Jun 21, 2010)

Oh, to the people who keep saying that Sony copied the Wii.
Not true, Sony has had a patent for what is now known as Move since 2004. Long before the Wii was announced.


----------



## morrisseyshair (Jun 21, 2010)

Hirai has to put the competition down no matter how impressive their products are. No doubt Sony is already looking into developing their own 3D handheld. The PSP3D will be slated for release in 2012. It'll be that soon because Nintendo already did the hard work for them.

All I wanted from Sony was Resident Evil on PSP. Instead the first original portable RE game will be on a Nintendo handheld.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jun 21, 2010)

morrisseyshair said:
			
		

> Hirai has to put the competition down no matter how impressive their products are.



Actually, no, he doesn't.  If he (or Sony) had class, then they actually _wouldn't_ "put down" the  competition.  There's a classy way to do business (and still be successful), and then there's an arrogant, stupid way to go about it.  Sony's been choosing the former path for the last few years, and it hasn't done much for their public image.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 21, 2010)

23qwerty said:
			
		

> Oh, to the people who keep saying that Sony copied the Wii.
> Not true, Sony has had a patent for what is now known as Move since 2004. Long before the Wii was *announced*.



A patent and a public announcement are two different things, of which case, Nintendo's "patent" on the Wiimote may have possibly been before Sony's Move patent. Besides, if the Wii wasn't so successful, I doubt Sony would have brought out Move at all. Microsoft had their own Wiimote-like device before any mention of the Wii was brought up, but they felt it wouldn't go anywhere, so they left it by the wayside.


----------



## morrisseyshair (Jun 21, 2010)

TM2-Megatron, it's business. Competitors can't go around praising each other. They can't even admit defeat. Even during the whole Wii60 phase when the combined price of a Wii and a 360 would have equalled one PS3, Reggie said he preferred people buy a Wii, some games and accessories. None of the big 3 can give an inch to each other.


----------



## iamthemilkman (Jun 21, 2010)

He's stuck with the PSP, so he'll say anything at this point. They're pimping poor Marcus now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Truly, though, this man's a complete and utter moron. Riiidge Raaacer!

I'm glad Sony only brought him out for a few minutes at E3. We don't need him screwing up Trenton's game.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jun 21, 2010)

morrisseyshair said:
			
		

> TM2-Megatron, it's business. Competitors can't go around praising each other.



It's not just "one way or the other".  Not bashing your competitors isn't the same thing as praising.... there are a lot of conditions in between.

And as I said, business can be done in a classy way, or a stupid and arrogant way.  I've seen examples of both, and definitely prefer the former.  Ultimately, it also yields more success in the long-run.


----------



## Fluto (Jun 21, 2010)

I think sony hates nintendo since SE started to make quite a lot New games for ds/wii instead of one of their products


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 21, 2010)

mezut360 said:
			
		

> I think sony hates nintendo since SE started to make quite a lot New games for ds/wii instead of one of their products


It's business.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 21, 2010)

mezut360 said:
			
		

> I think sony hates nintendo since SE started to make quite a lot New games for ds/wii instead of one of their products


srly?

thats why they made / making these then?

FF I & II anniversary editions (remakes)
the 3rd birthday
FF crisis core
KH birth by sleep
FF agito XIII
Dissidia FF
FF tactics war of the lions
star ocean first departure
star ocean second departure
valkyrie profile lenneth


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jun 21, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> mezut360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then Sony has a very unprofessional way of "doing business".  Why can people not understand that "it's business" isn't a defense for a lack of common courtesy or respect?  People who succeed in business exhibit these traits, even if they're faking them.


----------



## GentleFist (Jun 21, 2010)

Sony not classy? I think theres nothing wrong with what he said.
It is defending a company and you have to be a little bit aggressive as a competitor.

No real leader will say the others are better.~

And take a look at my picture, yes the super nintendo was awesome.

Yes the DS is awesome.

But you forgot that PS and PS2 are awesome too.

And how can you say Sony isn't classy when they produce Sony Bravia TVs~


just my two cents... yea im stupid since its a ninti fanboy forum
i love the ds too but im also a sony fanboy

Edit: my dragonball poster is pretty cool isn't ^^?


----------



## XtremeCore (Jun 21, 2010)

Spoiler






			
				GentleFist said:
			
		

>








			
				GentleFist said:
			
		

> Sony not classy? I think theres nothing wrong with what he said.
> It is defending a company and you have to be a little bit aggressive as a competitor.
> 
> No real leader will say the others are better.~
> ...


Kinda agree with this one. Oh, and nice speaker (Halloween series I suppose( and guitar you have there!


----------



## GentleFist (Jun 21, 2010)

haha i put that on the speaker for halloween myself~

actually i don't think sony tvs are expensive~
mine is from the essential series and that ones aren't expensive compared to other brands~
and by the way it weighs under 20 kilos


----------



## Depravo (Jun 21, 2010)

This is really the most amazing piece of non-news ever. Did anyone actually expect him the say "The 3DS is fantastic! It's really fucked up our handheld plans, that's for certain!"?


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 21, 2010)

23qwerty said:
			
		

> Oh, to the people who keep saying that Sony copied the Wii.
> Not true, Sony has had a patent for what is now known as Move since 2004. Long before the Wii was announced.



Firstly, games companies patent everything and everything, the big decision is what to actually release.  Nintendo made that decision, Sony rubbished it and then caved in and did likewise.

Secondly, when do you think Nintendo started working on the Wii, when they announced it?


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jun 21, 2010)

GentleFist said:
			
		

> No real leader will say the others are better.~
> 
> Hirai is an idiot, and _not_ a "real leader"; so I don't get your argument.  Do you not understand there are more than just 2 options of things for him to say?
> 
> ...



Bravia is overrated, and overpriced for what they are.  Sorry, but there are better TVs out there.


----------



## GentleFist (Jun 21, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> Bravia is overrated, and overpriced for what they are.  Sorry, but there are better TVs out there.



actually you're probably right about hirai~ he's probably got nothing to do with the TVs
since hes probably just for the vidya games~

but you probably don't know much about TVs / are using a CRT

don't get me wrong I'm not saying sony tvs are the best
but they are on the top with samsung etc~

its not about the brand actually its about the models samsung, lg, panasonic etc have superb models too

and sony has a lot of top models

and there are tvs with different price classes and sony definitely has a good price performance ratio~

believe me i did my research and compared prices before i bought a tv~

E: sorry i guess im going off topic here~ wont post in this thread anymore


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jun 22, 2010)

GentleFist said:
			
		

> but you probably don't know much about TVs / are using a CRT



I haven't used a CRT as a main television for years (though I keep one for watching SD content for which there's no HD option, as I think upscaling looks terrible).  Though a professional CRT HD display can give a damn crisp image, if you've ever seen one (not that they're common).

My current TV is a Samsung UN46B8000, 240Hz, 1080p LED HDTV.  I'd think before you talk out of your ass next time.  I don't buy Sony because I believe their products are overrated, and I don't really care for much of it.  The Bravia line, like much of Apple's products, rely on a consumer's perception of the company's image for sales.  Yes, they have good performance as well; but it's not, in most cases, better than the competition as they'd like to have you believe.


----------



## gameguy95 (Jun 22, 2010)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> As expected, Sony's boss Kaz Hirai is nowhere near impressed with Nintendo's new handheld, the 3DS. It's too high maintenance for him, he says.
> 
> Talking with FT, Hirai expressed his opinion that bringing that particular technology to a handheld is ill-suited.Not to mention, there are a whole array of issues pertaining to the development of 3D handheld displays itself.
> 
> ...


he just wants to find a way he can be a whiny bitch


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 22, 2010)

sorry too be off-topic ,but why did you quote the whole first post :/ 

on-topic I guess he could have said it in a nicer way.


----------



## phoenixclaws (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm not surprised that Sony's boss is down playing the competition. They do that all the time.


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 22, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> sorry too be off-topic ,but why did you quote the whole first post :/
> 
> on-topic I guess he could have said it in a nicer way.


It's GameGuy95, he's always doing it.

Another one of his recent posts http://gbatemp.net/t233392-nintendo-3ds-ph...t&p=2915616


----------



## Range-TE (Jun 22, 2010)

i know people don't really expect hirai to say anything nice about it, but why does he has to say anything about it at all?


----------



## Crimsonclaw111 (Jun 22, 2010)

Because secretly, he knows it's much better than his psp and therefore feels he must bash it.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 22, 2010)

well Hirai i'm unimpressed by the ps3 to me it's just an overpriced blu ray player than plays generic shooters and tries and fails to be a computer so fuck you!

Sony is getting more and more laughable by the day. They insult everyone, shit on other products, steal the products they shat upon, and then shit on the product they stole some more pretending they are better at it. They also insult gamers by mocking the people who buy the other products. That's essentially what they do with Nintendo all the time, insult the people who play it as "not real gamers."

And they were always like that. It's just now starting to come back to haunt them as they've slipped up lately. At least at one time, there was a valid reason they were top dog and didn't even NEED to taunt others. But now they've had to settle for a runner up spot in terms of gaming (if not third place). When you get to that point and still think you have a right to tout your dick around, there's something wrong with your business. And i'm insulting a game company which i personally enjoy too. I loved the PS1 and PS2, but there's no doubt that the company is slimy lying arrogant narcissists. Seems all they can do lately is mud sling. It's getting old and pathetic.


----------



## gamefreak94 (Jun 22, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> well Hirai i'm unimpressed by the ps3 to me it's just an overpriced blu ray player than plays generic shooters and tries and fails to be a computer so fuck you!
> 
> Sony is getting more and more laughable by the day. They insult everyone, shit on other products, steal the products they shat upon, and then shit on the product they stole some more pretending they are better at it. They also insult gamers by mocking the people who buy the other products. That's essentially what they do with Nintendo all the time, insult the people who play it as "not real gamers."
> 
> And they were always like that. It's just now starting to come back to haunt them as they've slipped up lately. At least at one time, there was a valid reason they were top dog and didn't even NEED to taunt others. But now they've had to settle for a runner up spot in terms of gaming (if not third place). When you get to that point and still think you have a right to tout your dick around, there's something wrong with your business. And i'm insulting a game company which i personally enjoy too. I loved the PS1 and PS2, but there's no doubt that the company is slimy lying arrogant narcissists. Seems all they can do lately is mud sling. It's getting old and pathetic.


I don't like the sony company either but the PS generations are my favorite consoles. Don't hate the console, hate the developers. Also a blue ray player is about $600. That is much more than a ps3 now, so the ps3 is a gaming system with a free blue ray player.  I think the ps3 does have good games as it has all types of games.
But i agree, Sony and their fanboys are pure hyprocrits ( i kno i spelled it wrong.) like i remember from the fan boys, "The Wii, why get that when you have to actually move around, its gay... PS Move.... Oh that is totally cool, and its better than they wii's motion.) Just to say Nintendo developed the Wii before the PS move so thats probably why its not as good.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 22, 2010)

gamefreak94 said:
			
		

> Also a blue ray player is about $600.


i don't know where the hell your buying yours from cos here their $200-300!


----------



## Saddamsdevil (Jun 22, 2010)

Hirai would make a good xbox-live kid...

"THAT WAS MY KILL!!! OMG YOU F'ING DOUCHE!! I'MA KILL YOU!! YOU'RE NOTHING!!!"

Imagine that, but then like this:

"That was my market share! 3D on a handheld doesn't work anyway! Give me the monopoly I expected back! You can't innovate!"


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 23, 2010)

its still better than any other handheld console to date
true they may have been biasness but i guess u cant blame them (much)


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 23, 2010)

it's from Sony. again. No wonder why they say that


----------



## GentleFist (Jun 23, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> GentleFist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd think before you talk out of your ass next time. -> rude

But the rest of your comment is what you should have said from the beginning instead of saying Sony TVs are bad and overpriced and overrated and whatever.

E: Mixing opinion with facts is something very wrong, btw samsung are on the same price level if not more expensive than sony.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jun 24, 2010)

I never once said they were bad; the picture is fine on most of them.  But they are both overpriced and overrated.

As for the rudeness, I was responding to rudeness in kind.  Implying someone is ignorant of an issue (which you did) isn't a valid debate point.


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 25, 2010)

There's a loooooot of fanboys on this forum ._. But what are you gonna do eh?

ANYWAY, i'd just like to say that this was kind of expected but to be fair Sony was really the first people to bring 3D tv's and 3D gaming to the average consumer...and anyway remember when Nintendo shyed away from using cd's and dvd's for their consoles, whereas sony did? Yeah it may have been long ago but Nintendo 'took' that idea from Sony (and I say from Sony and not Sega or Phillips because Sony had success with that idea)...so companies borrow and copy off each other, why should we complain? It's we that are getting the goodies in the end.


----------

